# Games you play with your own rules



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

All I need to say is:  *Mario Party Drinking Game*


Landing on a Red-Field = *Drink!*
Loosing a minigame = *Drink!*
Loosing a 3 vs 1 minigame as group = Each Groupmember *drinks *whole glass!
Loosing a star = *Drink *whole glass!
Bowser-Field = *Drink *whole glass!
You got coins stolen = *Drink!*
You dice a 1 on the Gameboard = *Drink!*

... This list can be expanded to you own needs.

Cheers !


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 12, 2019)

This works great in simple / arcade style games, one of the reasons why NES remix was one of my favorite Wii u games. One of my favorite things to do was eat the power pellets last in pac man and then avoid eating the ghosts.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 12, 2019)

Do card games count? As kids me and my family invented a card game we named asshole due to how the cards look when dealt. We didn’t realize there was already a card game called asshole (or president) which had different rules from our game. We still play it to this day haha.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Mar 12, 2019)

I say if there is infinite *anything* like lives, health, etc in video games, I use it and usually have more fun with it like say you're trying to beat a big boss of a game and you have no ammo since you used it up on the way to to the boss, that's where *infinite* comes in handy


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 12, 2019)

Man I wish I was creative in this sense. Sadly, I am not. 

Probably because I've never really thought about making my own way of playing a game. 

So does Smash Bros. With no items, 300% damage and Max damage ratio on an Omega stage count? _That's all I got _


----------



## Arras (Mar 12, 2019)

It depends a bit. It's usually not a hard rule, but sometimes I do intentionally limit myself a bit to make the game more fun/challenging. For example, in Pokemon I try to only use Pokemon I've never used before regardless of whether they're actually good, never use legendaries in my team, try to make as full a team as the game allows (since you need HM slaves in older games, it capped at 4 or 5 - in the newer games you can use all 6 slots), flee from all wild battles and, in newer games, avoid most trainers when possible since you just get too much EXP otherwise. Or, though I don't have a recent example, if a game gives you something that's just too OP, I may actively try to avoid using it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2019)

My brother in law and his friends sometime play to "Beer Kart"
You must play mario kart but by the end of the course, you must have finished a beer
When drinking, you mustn't drive, you must stop

Apparently, the 10th course is funnier


----------



## Youkai (Mar 12, 2019)

as far as I know I never did that in a Video game ... at least not on purpose ...

Only made my "own" game with a friend playing TableTennis (real life) as he lost to fast against me we changed the rules so that you don't win with getting 11 points but each point you score adds one to your score and removes one from the opponents and at 20:0 you have your last rubber band and can still win 0:21 if you are lucky enough ... 
Played that agains someone who is very similiar to me and after 2 hours we stopped as we were to exhausted XD


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 12, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Do card games count? As kids me and my family invented a card game we named asshole due to how the cards look when dealt. We didn’t realize there was already a card game called asshole (or president) which had different rules from our game. We still play it to this day haha.


Here in Scotland Asshole/President has the much better name of Shitty Arse lol.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 12, 2019)

I think one of my personal favorite targets for this kind of gameplay is the Dark Souls series, specifically 3 (little more on why 3 is below).

The Dark Souls series offers a wide variety of weapon categories, armors and _tons_ of customization in how you build your character. The only thing that's ever solidly locked in are your starting stats, and even those can be previewed before you start.

This opens up the games very wide to a _lot_ of possible playstyles and challenges. One of my personal most fun challenges was making it through _1_ (not DLC, artorias is just a bit too difficult) using only greatswords. Okay, not the hardest (since the legend never dies), but it's fun.

I personally like doing this the most with Dark Souls 3, since it offers the most amount of weapon variety early game (I'm pretty sure that every weapon type can be obtained before you leave the Undead Settlement) and nearly everything is balanced in some form. Currently, I'm doing a katana only run, and it's interesting to explore the game mechanics when you're not able to have the same versatility in solving a problem as you usually have, while also offering the fun additions of being able to completely plan your character around a certain playstyle (ie. on my normal characters, I usually end up leveling both str and dex to 40, but if my weapon mainly scales with dex, I might as well just scale dex. Same for equip load.)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2019)

I once speedran GTA SA, stopping by every drug dealer to kill him.
Needless to say that it doubled the time spent on the game


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> All I need to say is:  *Mario Party Drinking Game*
> 
> 
> Landing on a Red-Field = *Drink!*
> ...



From: Germany - Country checks out lol. I'll use this next party at my place!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hitman 2:
Murder everyone in a friendly little neighborhood


----------



## warweeny (Mar 12, 2019)

I like to do a "survival" type of challenges myself in most games.
Use what you find and you may not buy anything. If there is a crafting system i cannot farm the materials, if i encounter enemies i may find them, but i may not look for enemies specifically.

This formula works great is souls-like series and regular rpg's like final fantasy or tales of series.

In pokemon i do the same thing, i cannot buy anything from shops and getting pokeballs or anything like it becomes a rarity.
I also introduce a level cap in the pokemon games since it is way too easy to do a nuzlocke, just level your starter to 100 and gg easy game, i never understood the people who said nuzlocke is hard.


----------



## Longshot56 (Mar 12, 2019)

On MKDS, I played Mission Mode backwards. Can't go forward. It was HARD.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2019)

warweeny said:


> I like to do a "survival" type of challenges myself in most games.
> Use what you find and you may not buy anything. If there is a crafting system i cannot farm the materials, if i encounter enemies i may find them, but i may not look for enemies specifically.
> 
> This formula works great is souls-like series and regular rpg's like final fantasy or tales of series.
> ...


easier said than done
it takes time...


----------



## raxadian (Mar 12, 2019)

I love to use bugs to finish a game faster.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 12, 2019)

warweeny said:


> I like to do a "survival" type of challenges myself in most games.
> Use what you find and you may not buy anything. If there is a crafting system i cannot farm the materials, if i encounter enemies i may find them, but i may not look for enemies specifically.
> 
> This formula works great is souls-like series and regular rpg's like final fantasy or tales of series.
> ...


That is a dangerous way to do nuzlocke, if your starter faints your game is over. And unless you intend to grind it up a lot early on before you get to any trainers/gym leaders where you're at a type disadvantage, it WILL faint.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 12, 2019)

When my siblings and I would play animal crossing we would design clothes and leave them at the Abel sisters

We each had our T-shirt slot with the Abel sisters on display

The goal was to get the most villagers wearing your shirt

The designs varied, but my favorite were the ones that said "screw bob" 

Haha I had never seen my brother Bob so mad when he saw the first villager wearing that "screw bob" t-shirt


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 12, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Do card games count? As kids me and my family invented a card game we named asshole due to how the cards look when dealt. We didn’t realize there was already a card game called asshole (or president) which had different rules from our game. We still play it to this day haha.



"asshole" sounds like such a family friendly game. /s


----------



## Longshot56 (Mar 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> When my siblings and I would play animal crossing we would design clothes and leave them at the Abel sisters
> 
> We each had our T-shirt slot with the Abel sisters on display
> 
> ...


Short for Bobby like Robert, or is his name just Bob


----------



## x65943 (Mar 12, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> Short for Bobby like Robert, or is his name just Bob


Robert, he doesn't even go by Bob anymore (now he goes by Rob)

But to his siblings he will always be Bob. In fact when we hear his wife call him Rob we all think it's weird.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2019)

I find this kind of challenges dumb (in videogames at least), the game already has a set of rules that fit them perfectly fine and do the job.
That being said, the closer I got to doing something like that was when I played pokemon sun catching and using nothing but new pokemon. I wanted to recreate the feeling of excitement I feel when I played pokemon white. Needless to say it failed by the lackluster that is sun in general, but at least I got to know how effective were the new pokemon I guess.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 12, 2019)

might not fit in exactly. but me and my friends do custom decks only for yugioh. ie no googling decklists and making it based off your own ideas. Its lead to alot of interesting duels. then theres the no legendary rule in pokemon games when battling. find the games be a bit more fun when you do thing yourself and dont rely so much on handouts.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 12, 2019)

With Pokemon, nothing special, just don't use items during battle (hold items are allowed), have the battle style on "set" instead of shift, and that's it. I did two nuzlockes for FireRed, the first one wasn't ideal and I was left disappointed. Second one was more fulfilling, but I haven't done a nuzlocke since. I'm satisfied with that, more likely to do them if they are baked into a game, for example Polished Crystal has a nuzlocke feature I'd try. 

When it comes to Pokemon, playing ROMHacks for the last 6 months in quick succession, strategy and competitiveness (against the AI) are almost thrown out the window if you grind it out and are overleveled, which was my case quite a bit. So, it's important to vary playthroughs no matter the ROMHack. Lately I've been doing monotype runs, which are very fun. Currently on Blaze Black 2 with an Ice-type team. This doesn't qualify as one's own set of rules, but recently I finished Yet Another Fire Red Hack on Lunatic Mode. No EVs gained, no items can be used during battles, those two basic handicaps made it the most difficult ROMHack I think I've played. I had to be at least 15 levels above the E4 to win, and the Champion rematch is filled with hackmons, not legit pokemon at all. For example, an ugly fusion of Lickitung and a floating figure that made it I guess Normal/Ghost, a gray-colored Furrett that is Dark/Psychic I think and bulky as fuck. It was crazy.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 12, 2019)

we used to play tiger woods online and we found out some players were sort of cheating by taking out a pin in the mouse to guarantee a straight shot as mouse with one of the pins out would never hook or slice yr shot while moving it up and down-so when we spoke to players they admitted doing it and we had a way of making it fair by all of us taking pins out but setting wind on gusty settings so you had to use yr skill to aim still-dont kno if these pc golf games are still about these days but if yr playing online golf find out if you think someone could be benefiting from hitting a straight shot all the time


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2019)

jahrs said:


> might not fit in exactly. but me and my friends do custom decks only for yugioh. ie no googling decklists and making it based off your own ideas. Its lead to alot of interesting duels. then theres the no legendary rule in pokemon games when battling. find the games be a bit more fun when you do thing yourself and dont rely so much on handouts.


I occasionally field requests to have custom decks made for such card games on computers. This tends to be for people that want to play against the AI though so usually it ends up with a link to https://magic.wizards.com/en/articles/archive/duels-planeswalkers-all-about-ai-2014-02-13 and having to explain that the little ARM7, or, worse z80, processor that moves at a blistering 4.194304MHz is not going to be able to calculate fast enough to do well here. Alas my friends and I that would play such games tend to be the sorts of people that have that link in bookmarks and employing much of the same maths (and if not then you tend not to last long or get compelled to pick it up) so it probably changes something there.



Sakitoshi said:


> I find this kind of challenges dumb (in videogames at least), the game already has a set of rules that fit them perfectly fine and do the job.


A curious response.

It is not the first time I have met something like it (my favourites probably still being the people that genuinely seemed to think the earlier DS zelda dpad patches were some kind of insult to or affront to the devs of the games) but I still find such a mindset to be strange. The game may or may not play fine as is, though many times there are trash games come good with mods/hacks and minigames or short segments that people really like. However a random player/hacker/modder might well have different ideas, or the benefit of infinite time, greater understanding and greater skills than the initial dev (computer games are not quite a fully matured medium yet with nothing new under the sun, though it is contentious whether such a thing exists for any medium... maybe the rate of new things being discovered and explored is still considerably higher) and that has routinely given rise to all sorts of cool things. To dismiss them wholesale seems a strange thing from where I sit; I would even be dubious should the claim of "the cream of the crop will rise into my awareness".


Forgot another one. Original Deus Ex, PC edition. In an update it got a multiplayer mode (it was originally single player only, at this time internet and updates were not quite a fact of life/something everybody searched for all the time, more like if you encountered a show stopper). Anyway I loved the game and about 3 months after launch got a PC that could play it. Ultimately only found out about updates way late in the day. In it people had made a mode wherein you jumped off a very high height and had a small section of water to land in, smaller pools being the harder challenges.



DANTENDO said:


> we used to play tiger woods online and we found out some players were sort of cheating by taking out a pin in the mouse to guarantee a straight shot as mouse with one of the pins out would never hook or slice yr shot while moving it up and down-so when we spoke to players they admitted doing it and we had a way of making it fair by all of us taking pins out but setting wind on gusty settings so you had to use yr skill to aim still-dont kno if these pc golf games are still about these days but if yr playing online golf find out if you think someone could be benefiting from hitting a straight shot all the time



I am told something similar happens for people playing without crosshairs on various FPS games, or the "hardcore mode" equivalents for that game. People there putting a dot in ink in the middle of their screen to act as such... maybe they were Vectrex fans and felt like kicking it old school.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2019)

Here we play monopoly with only one dice
It balances the game and make it harder to get doubles...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't done it yet but I think that it would be fun to play Pokemon r/b/y or g/s/c with only pokemon available to Team Rocket. You can get a decent team. I would probably do something like allow myself to cheat in a new pokemon to catch after each gym or something. I should make some rules up.


----------



## Longshot56 (Mar 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Robert, he doesn't even go by Bob anymore (now he goes by Rob)
> 
> But to his siblings he will always be Bob. In fact when we hear his wife call him Rob we all think it's weird.


Alright.  I was asking since hearing Bob is weird to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Here we play monopoly with only one dice
> It balances the game and make it harder to get doubles...


That would change the maths somewhat... I don't know if it is necessarily more balanced and with the lower movement potential that would do things to it. (barring jail and card effects, the former of which forms the basis for many strategies here, it becomes essentially random, and the chances of you skipping over a row of hotels or something drops considerably.



An interesting thing to ponder for this actually. Might have to go do that.



BORTZ said:


> I haven't done it yet but I think that it would be fun to play Pokemon r/b/y or g/s/c with only pokemon available to Team Rocket. You can get a decent team. I would probably do something like allow myself to cheat in a new pokemon to catch after each gym or something. I should make some rules up.


I assume most people here saw the likes of

But for those that did not then there you go. The channel does a few similar ones which have some interesting effects for pokemon.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> A curious response.


not really.
I never though about game mods while writing that, I have no issues with those.
there are mods that change the gameplay but by doing so modify the set rules permanently. the kind of thing I find dumb is self imposed restrictions when there is nothing to make you enforce them. some of those mods may even enhance the game by fixing some broken/very annoying mechanic.
think about it like this, your character is about to die, you find "healing item 2" but you decided that you would only use "healing item 1" to heal yourself, at the same time there is an horde of enemies right around the corner, would your character in that situation just ignore said healing item when it really needs it? of course not, but you as a dumb player will make him ignore it anyway.

that's also why I don't find it dumb for non-video games, because board and card games are all about following established rules by yourself, you can do whatever you want if you want, you have only yourself (and well, the other players) to stop you from deviating from them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> not really.
> I never though about game mods while writing that, I have no issues with those.
> there are mods that change the gameplay but by doing so modify the set rules permanently. the kind of thing I find dumb is self imposed restrictions when there is nothing to make you enforce them. some of those mods may even enhance the game by fixing some broken/very annoying mechanic.
> think about it like this, your character is about to die, you find "healing item 2" but you decided that you would only use "healing item 1" to heal yourself, at the same time there is an horde of enemies right around the corner, would your character in that situation just ignore said healing item when it really needs it? of course not, but you as a dumb player will make him ignore it anyway.
> ...



I am still at a loss here.

But if in this virtual world/playthrough healing item 2 effectively does not exist then it does not exist as an option. I don't really see the difference between that and imagining what if you had a healing item when you didn't.

There are any number of real world things where one is given or takes a handicap as well. Having a virtual equivalent does not seem so outside the realms of normal thought.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I am still at a loss here.
> 
> But if in this virtual world/playthrough healing item 2 effectively does not exist then it does not exist as an option. I don't really see the difference between that and imagining what if you had a healing item when you didn't.
> 
> There are any number of real world things where one is given or takes a handicap as well. Having a virtual equivalent does not seem so outside the realms of normal thought.


fair enough, but my point stands as the item indeed exist and you very well could pick it up even if by accident.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 12, 2019)

I sometimes put a self limit on party members. Could be a certain class or a limit of people. For Dragon Quest IX I played it with 3 characters (I've sunk way too much time into that game though)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

jahrs said:


> might not fit in exactly. but me and my friends do custom decks only for yugioh. ie no googling decklists and making it based off your own ideas. Its lead to alot of interesting duels. then theres the no legendary rule in pokemon games when battling. find the games be a bit more fun when you do thing yourself and dont rely so much on handouts.


Me and my friends did the same thing with yugioh. Original ideas only and no meta deck. It was a blast!


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 12, 2019)

One time, I completed Doom 2 with a specific rule: One Map, One Ammo
Before each map, I span a custom-made roulette which consists of 4 different ammo types + melee type.
The resulted type will be used for the entirety of the map, so if it the result was shotgun ammo, I used Shotgun and Super Shotgun on the map.
When ammo ran out, I just avoided any obstacle and monster on the way.

The only exception was on the final map, where I had to use a Rocket launcher in order to kill the Icon of Sin.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 12, 2019)

You get the funniest situations with that kind of rule set. for example had a god card get murdered by og kuriboh wasnt even mad about it either


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 12, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> When drinking, you mustn't drive, you must stop


"But officer, I wasn't drinking and driving! I stopped on the side of the road every time I took a drink!"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2019)

Playing Euro Truck Simulator 2 on the way from Munich to somewhere in Poland.
And then comes this "specific" Truck to creep in front of me.And then i remember this thread.

Shovel gently aside those slowcoaches without any penalties. No.it doesn´t interest me whether the polnish cpu controlled driver had a controverisal with his virtual wife neither he comes to late to his virtual work.
This Things that i never try or thing about in real life,yes thats what a realistic driving game for.

But in an reasonably way.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 12, 2019)

Beer-io kart is the effing best.

You all crack open a cold one and you have to finish it before completing the race. However you're not allowed to drink and drive, so you have to make sure your character is stopped every time you take a sip.

My strategy is to chug as much as I can at the start and then use the powerups to catch up. Woe be to the person in first place who has to chug it all before finishing.


----------



## warweeny (Mar 12, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That is a dangerous way to do nuzlocke, if your starter faints your game is over. And unless you intend to grind it up a lot early on before you get to any trainers/gym leaders where you're at a type disadvantage, it WILL faint.



grind it to level 20 first gym, 30 second, and get last evo on the 3rd gym and the whole game is a walk in the park, it will deff NOT faint, especially on vanilla pokemon. pokemon red? get level 20 charmeleon vs brock, 2 shot ember vs onix, level 30 slashes all misties pokemon away, charmeleon outspeeds them all, and by the time you get to surge you have a level 42 charizard vs 24 raichu, yeah, much difficult...oh wait. type disadvantage means nothing to a level 60 pokemon that is destroying level 40 pokemon.



Noctosphere said:


> easier said than done
> it takes time...



Time = difficult? no, no it does not. And you do not need much time since you only have HM slaves and your starter, your starter get all the exp, it levels up like crazy.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 12, 2019)

In Super Mario Odyssey sometimes I parkour my way on different buildings (without touching the ground). It's pretty relaxing.


----------



## Issac (Mar 12, 2019)

As some might have seen in my signature, I enjoy RetroAchievements which I think is a way to add a few rules to a game. Sure, some games have lazy achievements that just follows the story of the game, but then there are a few more interesting ones that limits you as a player. Beat Zelda without picking up some specific item, or beat some specific stage in Super Mario World without touching a wall, block or enemy. Those are fun ways to have some meta rules that you don't have to come up with yourself 

Then I've seen a lot of videos of trying to beat Mario games without touching any coins, or without pressing right, and so on. Never tried it myself but it sounds like a fun challenge. 

House rules are fun. Especially once you feel that you've beaten a game as it was intended, in my opinion.


----------



## cracker (Mar 13, 2019)

I usually tend to get sucked into starting the 'game' of messing with a game's code/values and/or writing tools to assist in it. Sometimes I have more fun altering code/values on 'closed systems' than playing the games themselves.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

I must admit I do start putting together things like https://www.dragonflycave.com/mechanics/gen-i-capturing and AI patterns by default, and then figuring out what I would change to make it better. Not just for Final Fantasy clones either but random adventure/puzzle flavour of the month as well.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 13, 2019)

In Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories in Reverse/Rebirth mode, I would limit my Map Card use to exact number and make higher amount/later in list the priority. For Dragon Ball Xenoverse/2's 1 vs 1 online battles, me and my buddies have an unwritten rule where you don't use items.


----------



## hamohamo (Mar 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> All I need to say is:  *Mario Party Drinking Game*
> 
> 
> Landing on a Red-Field = *Drink!*
> ...


i mean cool but that  will result in intoxication in abt 3 minigames


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)

hamohamo said:


> i mean cool but that will result in intoxication in abt 3 minigames



I never talked about alcohol, did I ? 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I never talked about alcohol, did I ?
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


I tried such a thing with Ipecac syrup once... fool me once.


----------



## Vhestal (Mar 14, 2019)

Every Pokemon there is;

-Female/male only Dex with the exception of single gender Pokemon.
-Use only disadvantageous Pokemon.

Every JRPG there is;

-Do not use any of the items that you can get from the Overworld/chests/events unless absolutely needed and use one the ones that you can buy or loot at monsters.
-Use only the Protagonist.
-Reach every nook and cranny of the immediate area unless its impossible to do so.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 14, 2019)

Hmm...I can recall three, but I'm sure I'm forgetting many.

One is somewhat mentioned: monopoly. We always played that you can't buy stuff the first round. While it evens out for the advantage the first player has (you'd always see: the first player goes and buys a street; the second throws exactly the same thing and has to cough up money for the very same action), it isn't any less lucky.

Then there is doom 2, and a rather specific one. You see, the game didn't really feature Z-axis because it auto-aimed up or down when an enemy was in front of you. The exception was the end boss: you had to time your rockets perfectly fine so it'll flew in some giant goatskull's brain. This was pretty hard...unless you "cheated" by taping a crosshair on your monitor. I had done this...but come to think of it: I still hold a lifelong grudge to my brother because he must've hit the screen with a knife or a scissor or something...because at one point the monitor had a small hole in it at EXACTLY THAT LOCATION. 

The latter was rollercoaster tycoon and its sequel. Sure, you COULD build a nice and friendly park that aims to entertain the guests. But it was more fun to me and my friends to make the most dangerous and vomit-inducing ride possible.

Heck...me and my friends had conversations that went like this (spoilered because it's quite long):


Spoiler



Friend: that's interesting...let's see how high it'll go.
Me: ...and then a complete vertical drop to the lowest possible point to the map.
Friend: immediately followed by the sharpest u-turn possible?
Me: I have a better idea: we'll then make them ramp up and catapult them into the air.
Friend: right on! Let's do it. <*clicks around*>
Me: that's not the highest point: we'll have to elevate the terrain to make it go EVEN HIGHER!
friend: nice! And we'll add a photo part just before it flies off the rails! 

<*undisclosed time later*>

Us: let's go for a test drive! 
Game: <*shows carts flying off the track, over three other rides and then crashes in an explosion against a hill.*>
Game: your rollercoaster goes faster than the flash, is more extreme than waterboarding and more nauseating than a Hanson concert.
Me: yes! Let's open it up for business. 
Friend: Not yet! To limit fire hazard, we better put a lake there.
Me: okay...Oh, and can we then sell that piece of land? Y'know...so we can say that we're not legally responsible for them dying, as they won't be in our park then.
Friend: <*does as suggested*>
Park guests: <*as the carts are still being rocketed over the park*> this "ultramegasuicide rollercoaster that will KILL you and your family" is finally open for business. I better queue up. :-)
Me: <*with a grin*> oh, no...those foolish peeps. What can we do?
Friend: we can name them.
Me: good idea. This one's Bob.
(note: not really...but I forgot which school teachers we enacted petty revenge on)
Friend: Okay...there he goes. Climbing...climbing...climbing...

<*fast forward a bit*>

Me: okay...there they gooooo...
Us both, at screen: oooooOOOOOOOOOOO....WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
Game: <*shows nineties pixelated explosion and a "BOOM" sound*>
Friend: OUCH! 
Me: that's got to hurt!
Friend: poor Bob.
Me: Yeah...but at least he didn't crash in our park so we're not liable for any injuries. 
Friend: Indeed. Hey! More peeps want to ride this coaster!
Me: quick: put some thematic trees in there. Perhaps that'll boost the score for this coaster a bit!


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 14, 2019)

I love doing a wedlocke challenge in Pokémon. I ignore the gender restriction, and I play with the usual nuzlocke dupe clause.


----------



## Deleted member 480343 (Mar 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Foxchild (Jul 12, 2019)

When my daughter plays Fortnite, she immediately goes for a hamster ball, then rolls off in search of some hapless soul to grapple onto.  Also, for her, Breath of the Wild is basically a horse raising sim.


----------

